

Ask HN: How to find the right developer for the job? - joshuarr

Hey,
I am a graphic designer and front end developer. I've tossed around some php and rails - enough to know that I should let other people do that. I often find myself in the unenviable position of having to hire programmers for contract based projects, and it feels like a shot in the dark as to whether or not I find a good one for the job when the time comes.<p>At the moment I am looking for a collaborator on a project that I am working on. The first stage is to design and develop a system for uploading photos of garments against a white wall that can remove the background from the image. We're trying to avoid flash, so I'm looking for someone who can chop out some crazy amazing java / javascript solution and integrate it into a php based cms. (Probably SilverStripe.)<p>I've been posting on twitter, but I haven't had a ton of luck luring in anything but agencies and outsourcers. And I've had bad luck in the past with formal job posts.<p>Anyone have any advice? I hate the idea of crowdsourcing sites like elance...
======
jackfoxy
Have you tried Craig’s List? I used to get good applicants in the Bay Area
from there, but it’s been awhile. The last time I hired the economy was better
and it was darned hard to find anyone I even wanted to interview. My best
results have always been to entice someone I know away from their current
position. The best people are already employed.

~~~
joshuarr
Yah, I've tried cl. Not too enthusiastic, for exactly the reason you
mentioned.

------
dryicerx
Doing it Javascript, I am not sure if that's even possible. Java applets
are... lets face it, not cool.

Since you already know php, doing it server-side using ImageMagick would
definitely be a possibility.

